# Open carry



## Nick. (Aug 28, 2014)

I figured I would post this here instead of lounge considering it pertains to central Ohio. I was wondering how many on here open carry while fishing? I don't own a boat so I am usually bank fishing creeks/rivers. At times when walking through woods I feel like it would be nice to have a pistol on me considering the people/animals you come across in these areas. I know it is legal here but don't want to break any laws when walking away from park areas into the woods especially if I was to run into a ranger. Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

if you have a pistol and are interested in carrying why not get your ccw? I dont want the extra attention from rangers/police/the general public when feeling the need to protect myself.


----------



## Nick. (Aug 28, 2014)

I've thought about that but would rather just open carry since its legal. Don't really want to sit through 12 hours plus the fees when it is legal to open carry. I see your point though I will have to think about it.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

there are pros and cons to that first off it is legal in the state of Ohio to do that but be prepared to be stopped by the game wardens and police a lot I know this firsthand
also you will be leting the would be people that may want to do you harm see your weapon which won't turn make them go after it!
you are for better off with a CCW but then it comes down to your choice of calibers I personally prefer a 40 I think a 38 or a 9mm does not have good stopping power but that's personal preference


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Id recommend the CCW route, but I agree that open carry in this situation is understandable. Personally I don't want to have to deal with some calling on me and blanketly saying "there's someone with a firearm" yada yada, and receiving an unknown response, yes this can happen even with CCW. Don't get me wrong I fully support open carry and if you fish mainly secluded areas you'll likely not deal with that issue. Many times I'll carry OWB in the summer but pull shirt over it until I'm out of the public area (I have ccw). 

Class is enjoyable get it done in a single day, price isn't bad as it is a multi yr permit after initial investment. 

One thing I will say is that from the way I understand it "spillways" that are managed by army core of engineers is federal property. And it is Illegal to carry a firearm regardless... Which I don't agree with and there is plenty of shady stuff that goes down. 
Also believe you can't carry into any building on state properties including restrooms? But to be honest you won't catch me in any of those hangouts either. 

Correct me if I'm wrong...

Nonetheless be smart with it, CCW takes out margin of error. If you fish enough that is a lot of "unloading" locking up in its own separate area of vehicle etc to be fully legal in transport, justifies the permit price IMO.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

CCW makes it more convenient to carry. I no longer have to separate the ammo from the gun when in the car. I carry and I dont have to show. Fought with myself for years on not getting one. Its just so much easier to carry a firearm with that license.


----------



## Nick. (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, I will take your guys advice and just go ahead and get my ccw. Didn't want to go through the process but it sounds like the better route then having to deal with the bs especially fishing non rural areas.


----------



## SneakinCreekin (Aug 22, 2014)

+1 for just do the ccw. If you are into firearms enough to want to open carry then the class will be somewhat enjoyable due to the things that you will learn. Great refresher on things that you also already know. Worse part of doing the class is the excuse to shoot at the end of it. My experience downtown at sherries office applying and picking up license was flawless. I was very surprised. My advice is don't wait until you complete the class to schedule your appointment with the sheriffs office. I called the Monday after class and earliest appointment was six weeks out. I think I picked up license on my lunch break a week after I went in for prints and application. 

Fwiw


----------



## rk91279 (May 7, 2011)

I'm sure I'll be corrected if wrong but was thinking the 12 hour class requirement is now 8hrs. and renewal does not require any shooting to qualify.


----------



## Nick. (Aug 28, 2014)

Ok I will take that into consideration I was under the impression you just got your license when class was over. I googled columbus ccw and saw they have some available in February at Cabela's so I will more than likely just do that unless I find something a little closer.


----------



## SneakinCreekin (Aug 22, 2014)

Find someone private. You can get it for less than a hundred bucks that way. You will likely get a smaller class size that way as well which I would think should mean learning a few things you might just not get in a commercial class


----------



## Nick. (Aug 28, 2014)

Alright I will check it out


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Did mine at Vances in Obetz. I had the option of taking 4 three hour classes instead of the one 12 hour class. I much preferred that. I live in Fairfield county, I made an appointment turned in the paper work, week later I had it.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

If you live in Franklin, you can do the ccw application at any sheriff's office in an adjacent county. Madison Co. has walk in application, so my son & I went there instead of going the scheduled appt. weeks later in Union Co. Took my son & I combined less than 15 minutes, then about 5 minutes when we went to pick them up. People were super friendly, too.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

The Bullett Ranch on E.Broad street in Pataskala offers ccw, a very nice place with super friendly people.
Also Columbus concealled carry institute north of downtown off I71.

Both of these are good outfits.

Get your CCW, strap on that 357 magnum and walk with confidence knowing you are the top of the food chain.


----------



## Nick. (Aug 28, 2014)

I just looked at the Columbus concealed carry institute the two day program looks like what I am going to do.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Good for you.then your legal.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Great your doing the CCW route.

I was amazed on how much can be learned about the legal process of carrying a gun.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Nick,

I know you've made the decision to go with the CCW and that is a GREAT choice. It will save you a lot of hassles over open carry.

On your training, check with the local vocational schools that have a police academy and range. I did mine waaaaaaay back in 2007 at Scarlet Oaks vocational school here in Cincy. The main instructor was a local LEO who also trained other LEOs and Police Departments in the use of special weapons and tactics (swat and stuff). The second instructor was a retired Cincinnati Police Department range master. Walking in the door with a lot of firearm knowledge and shooting experience I thought I'd be bored to death. I was quite surprised and actually picked up some good shooting/gun tips and knowledge along with some very sound advice on CCW do's and don'ts. I'd highly recommend. Link below.

I know Kasich recently signed some bills which changed a lot of things concerning firearms, castle doctrine and CCW training requirements. I think they will officially become law 60 days after he signs them so they should be official in the next month or so.

Good luck with your training!

E...

ps, I take mine EVERY TIME I LEAVE THE HOUSE, regardless. The time you don't have it on you is the time you'll need it. Don't make that mistake.

pss, never call a magazine a clip. 

http://www.greatoaks.com/sites/adulted/PublicSafetyServices/Pages/Concealed-Carry-Classes.aspx


----------



## Nick. (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks for the support, I learned long ago not to call it a clip like the homeboys do. Already looking for a more compact firearm for carrying just trying to decide what caliber to choose (9 vs 45) I'm leaning towards the Glock 19.


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

+1 on the Legal side of things.. Was my favorite portion of the class besides the range time of course.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I actually have to renew my CCW this year. I usually always go fishing with atleast one other person anymore. One night a friend and are were out catfishing and around 11pm an officer parked on top of the bridge we were close to with his lights on then started shining a flash light towards us. We decided to make sure everything was all right. He notified us that 2 weeks earlier an armed robber had broken into some house near by and was found hiding under that exact bridge when the police were called. I haven't gone back to that spot in a long time, but I did make some trips out by myself after that and every time I was armed. I sat in my chair with a flashlight in one hand and my bag sitting in arms reach unzipped with a 1911 .45 and 2 mags. Being out at night on a river/creek bank with trees all around you will play tricks on your mind.


----------



## Nick. (Aug 28, 2014)

At least you were armed while you were there thankfully it wasn't 2 weeks prior. I don't do much catfishing but when it turns dark it can get a little suspicious. Part of the reason I'm getting my ccw.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Go for you Nick !! You can run into some shady characters at night while fishing. We've had a couple sketchy encounters at launch ramps at 2 or 3 in the morning after a night of bowfishing.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I heard the classes are going to 8 hours at some point?

Here it is:
House Bill 234

https://www.nraila.org/articles/201...-gun-reform-legislation-signed-into-law-today




> Improves the concealed handgun license process by (1) reducing the number of training hours required from 12 to 8 hours,


amongst other things like online training for part of it? Not sure I like that part but it may make the training more convenient for some. I got a lot out of the class myself.


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

I carry my pistol EVERY time I am fishing remote areas in my kayak. Several times I find myself in places where no one would know I'm there and I see some very sketchy things. Better have it and not need it than need it and not have it. 

CCW holder I am, BTW.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

I enjoy being out by at night by myself, very quiet and peaceful. I never have worried about anybody bothering me and I certainly dont sit around with my flashlight in one hand and gun in the other. If it ever gets that bad Ill just stay home.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Yea, like I said I haven't gone back to the spot recently but a few times that year I went to a spot about 10 miles from where that happened to me and I was alone. I had my flashlight in my hand some or on my lap (before I had a head lamp), and my firearm wasn't dangling out in plain sight. It was simply within reach. Those spots were pretty remote with not a lot of population close by, pretty much an area surrounded by farm fields and a farm house here and there. Never would've expected such things out that way. I don't carry as much anymore but some of these guys are right, you just never know what kind of stuff goes on out there.


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

1basshunter said:


> I think a 38 or a 9mm does not have good stopping power


It's about placement. If you're just throwing rounds at toes, arms and shoes that's to be expected.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I think I'd rather walk away and de-escalate a situation (and file a police report) than put my trust in the local prosecutor's office or end up dealing with a wrongful death suit. Worse comes to worse, there's always the big fat can of pepper-spray, designed for bears and effective on humans.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Deazl666 said:


> I think I'd rather walk away and de-escalate a situation (and file a police report) than put my trust in the local prosecutor's office or end up dealing with a wrongful death suit. Worse comes to worse, there's always the big fat can of pepper-spray, designed for bears and effective on humans.


Bad guys don't get CCW's! They just assume they're taking your stuff & possibly your life. Look at what happened to the old couple in Strasburg, and all the craigslist killings. If you have a nice boat or fishing tackle or nice vehicle you could be a victim. Protect yourself and don't bring a can 'o pepper spray to a gun fight! Also, sometimes there is NO de-escalation happening.


----------



## SaltyHD (Aug 12, 2014)

IMO the CCW is the best thing this state has done to allow the citizens to protect themselves at all times. I personally carry a .40 cal. Beretta with hollow points and even took my daughter to get hers. I think that law enforcement knows that 99.9% of CCW holders are decent law abiding citizens trying to protect themselves and property only. Was recently routinely checked at Huron boat ramp by ODNR for license and fish and informed the officer I had CCW and carrying and he said thanks for letting me know and don't need to see your weapon. They were great! For the small amount of time and money involved, I would much rather be prepared.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

I agree......prepare for the worst and hope for the best. If I feel my life is truly in danger I will defend myself with deadly force. No questions asked......... " Better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6"


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Saugernut said:


> I enjoy being out by at night by myself, very quiet and peaceful. I never have worried about anybody bothering me and I certainly dont sit around with my flashlight in one hand and gun in the other. If it ever gets that bad Ill just stay home.


 I agree with you 100% if fishing ever becomes so dangerous that I feel the need to own a gun I'll take up another sport that's less threatening.


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

Harbor Hunter said:


> I agree with you 100% if fishing ever becomes so dangerous that I feel the need to own a gun I'll take up another sport that's less threatening.


No offense but its not that fishing is dangerous, It's the dishonest people lurking. With that mindset you should give up grocery shopping, getting gas, or going to work. I don't consider myself paranoid but I've had guns directed at me twice and it was never while I was fishing and I was in public places.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

fishincontrol said:


> No offense but its not that fishing is dangerous, It's the dishonest people lurking. With that mindset you should give up grocery shopping, getting gas, or going to work. I don't consider myself paranoid but I've had guns directed at me twice and it was never while I was fishing and I was in public places.



Practical question: If a gun is already pointed at you, how would you have time to draw your concealed weapon without getting shot first?


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

To put this simply-I support the CCW laws and people's right to carry that said it's my choice not to own a gun the same way as it is your right to own/carry a gun.In my nearly 62 years of residing on this planet I have never been close to being in a situation where I needed a gun and I seriously doubt in the time I have left I will.Regardless of any perilous situation I may find myself in I know I wouldn't shoot somebody even if I owned a gun,I go the pepper spray route and a couple of other non-lethal forms of protection plus two of my closest fishing buddies are cops who probably are carrying when we go fishing so I'm pretty content.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Deazl666 said:


> Practical question: If a gun is already pointed at you, how would you have time to draw your concealed weapon without getting shot first?


Move quickly to the nearest large object for Cover - if you can.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Personally, even though open carry is legal I don't like the idea from a safety stand point. If you are carrying open the "bad guy" can see you are carrying. This makes you target #1 before you are even aware of a threat. Carrying concealed is safer for you IMO. That said, I also believe that having to obtain a CCW in order to carry concealed is a violation of the 2nd Amendment. Again...just my opinion.


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

Deazl666 said:


> Practical question: If a gun is already pointed at you, how would you have time to draw your concealed weapon without getting shot first?


There is a million ways that scenario can play out, there is also the chance of diffusing the situation, that may involve losing money/belongings and keeping the firearm holstered and me alive.
The individual that chose me as a victim was very nervous and took his eyes of me many times. I did not have my CCW at that time and was a defenseless victim. I'm far from a superhero so even if this were to happen again It may not play any different. I learned a lot from my CCW class that I feel has made me more aware of situations that lead to scenarios like this to hopefully avoid them before they can happen. At least know I have the means necessary to protect me and my family if the time comes, which I feel is better than not having any protection. My wife now has her CCW and I fully trust her to protect me as well if that same scenario arises. Will she always be with me when that happens? No, but I've only improved our odds of survival that much more.


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

Harbor Hunter said:


> To put this simply-I support the CCW laws and people's right to carry that said it's my choice not to own a gun the same way as it is your right to own/carry a gun.In my nearly 62 years of residing on this planet I have never been close to being in a situation where I needed a gun and I seriously doubt in the time I have left I will.Regardless of any perilous situation I may find myself in I know I wouldn't shoot somebody even if I owned a gun,I go the pepper spray route and a couple of other non-lethal forms of protection plus two of my closest fishing buddies are cops who probably are carrying when we go fishing so I'm pretty content.


Hopefully I didn't come off too forward. I used to think only bad guys needed guns, that changed. You have a plan and method for addressing a potentially dangerous situation and that's all anyone can do.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Nick. said:


> I figured I would post this here instead of lounge considering it pertains to central Ohio. I was wondering how many on here open carry while fishing? I don't own a boat so I am usually bank fishing creeks/rivers. At times when walking through woods I feel like it would be nice to have a pistol on me considering the people/animals you come across in these areas. I know it is legal here but don't want to break any laws when walking away from park areas into the woods especially if I was to run into a ranger. Anyone have any experience with this?


i never open carry, i feel its stupid and asking for trouble.. but its our right as an ohioan to do so..EDIT: i mean in public to me it seems stupid and uncalled for when we can simply get a ccw. in the woods were fine for open carry. 

but i must ask, where are you fishing at that you feel animals will be a threat? or people for that matter? do you know much about guns? whats your experience with a pistol?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

there have been a few times where I was wading in some no name river that I sure wish I had something that would send a lead projectile at a very high speed. It wasn't a person but some kind of wild animal. It was just very uncomfortable being in the middle of a flow knowing something was watching and waiting.


----------



## Nick. (Aug 28, 2014)

With all respect I don't like putting too much information out on the internet but around central Ohio you can definitely run into some shady characters while walking through the woods bank fishing. I understand it is a last resort and feel as a law abiding citizen it is my right to protect myself at all cost no matter what area I am. I have been around firearms all my life and was taught at an early age that they are not something to play with.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Dovans said:


> there have been a few times where I was wading in some no name river that I sure wish I had something that would send a lead projectile at a very high speed. It wasn't a person but some kind of wild animal. It was just very uncomfortable being in the middle of a flow knowing something was watching and waiting.



LOL, Reminds me of Joe Pesci in My Cousin Vinny firing blindly into the woods at the sound of a screech owl!

I get the heebie-jeebies sometimes when I night fish; last year a big ass tree fell about fifty feet in back of me and I about jumped out of my skin. I was thinking, "Sasquatch!" But I couldn't get myself completely calmed down the rest of the night. 

Eventually we're gonna be contending with black bear, assuming they continue to expand their range. I worry about them all the time when I fish up in Northern Michigan.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I was fishing the Scioto River downtown one day with my wife and one of our daughters. We were anchored close to shore by a large lay down, crappie fishing. All of a sudden we hear this "Hey!". My wife and daughter jumped about a foot off their seats! Here stood a homeless man that came out of the woods who looked like Grizzly Adams, with only a dirty pair of jeans on, and he had seen us drinking pop and he wanted to know if we had an extra can to give him. We did give him a pop and asked if he was hungry and gave him a couple of p&j sandwiches too. We talked for about ten minutes and it turned out he was as nice and as harmless as can be.

I own guns, but I don't carry a gun, and I don't have a problem with someone who does, but my point here is, we didn't hear or see this guy until he was right on top of us. He scared the the crap out of my wife and daughter! What if he would have done that to someone who is ccw and walking and fishing along the banks? When someone gets suddenly scared, you don't know how they're going to react, especially when they're carrying a gun. To me this is controversial to say the least. I can understand and agree to some extent, with arguments on both sides of this issue. JMO!


----------



## Nick. (Aug 28, 2014)

I agree and understand where you are coming from, from everything I have watched/read on this subject it is taught that it is a absolute last resort. Like you said you never know how you will react when something happens but with proper training I feel a responsible person can make that decision. It is taught you don't retrieve your weapon unless you intend on using it. If an altercation happens it doesn't mean you need to use your weapon only if you absolutely feel your life is threatened. Definitely a touchy subject but I have made the decision and am just waiting at this point. I didn't mean for this thread to turn into a debate on whether you should carry or not but I appreciate all of the responses.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Nick, don't apologize. Its a great discussion and one that divides the population. Thank god that you live in a country where you have the choice to make this type of decision. God Bless America!


----------



## Nick. (Aug 28, 2014)

Amen to that brother.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I am kind of surprised there are not more reports of self defense shootings from CCW holders. I read about half dozen every month or so in the NRA's publication. But, dont really hear of them in mainstream media.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Dovans said:


> I am kind of surprised there are not more reports of self defense shootings from CCW holders. I read about half dozen every month or so in the NRA's publication. But, dont really hear of them in mainstream media.


Mainstream media does not want to report anything about good people defending themselves. They are in bed with those who want to take your ability to defend yourself and your family. Then they can dictate every facet of your life.


----------



## maxwebb (Jun 24, 2008)

im sorry, everybody talks about 45,40, & 9's. i'v lost so much money going big and trading down. any caliber will cause deadly force. your ccw is not to have a shootout @ the ok coral. I carry a 32 tomcat. has 7 shots & with silver tips r over 1500 feet per second. its small and easy to carry in a inside waste holster. it was the most popular carried pistol in the 40's. worked than and will do fine now, and easy to cary. you also don't have to wear suspenders to keep your paints up. thanks, my view.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Dovans said:


> I am kind of surprised there are not more reports of self defense shootings from CCW holders. I read about half dozen every month or so in the NRA's publication. But, dont really hear of them in mainstream media.



Assuming the reports are legit, I bet you can find the stories covered by the local news in whatever town or city the incidents occurred. It's not likely they'd get national coverage...


----------



## murphy13 (Jun 30, 2013)

Most confrontations that I have personally experienced have come from ******** itching to escalate the situation. You don't pick fights with strangers who are 6'3" 195lbs unless you likely have an ace up your sleeve. I would also rather lose my fishing rod, kayak, car, tackle box than lose my life or take one.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

One thing about CCW in Ohio is that criminals are not going around thinking everyone is an easy mark anymore. I'm not sure who came up with the theory or philosophy, but it was told you should always give up your wallet, car, possession(s), etc, without any resistance. This basically gave criminals carte blanche to steal anything they wanted. If they were worried the person would be able to ID them later, they just shot them. You remember Jurassic Park where they chained up the goat so the T-Rex could just come by and "CHOMP"? Well that's how the general public was to criminals; no resistance, easy targets, easy payday.

I work very hard for my possessions and property just like everyone else, if you want to "try" and take it, good luck. I have no sympathy for someone who crosses that line and makes the decision that I don't matter as a person and they'll do whatever they want to get something of mine including injure or kill me. I don't go out of my way to find trouble. If I can remove myself from a situation I will. But if I'm put in a position where it comes down to my life vs. theirs, I'll have no problem using deadly force and won't feel guilty about it.

There are a lot of good posts in this thread and I see many different opinions, some I agree with, some I don't. The bottom line is you have to be careful regardless of where you're at and what you're doing these days. I generally run into good people most places I go but I prefer to be prepared if need be. Hopefully I'll never have the need to unholster my firearm as long as I live.

Here's a link to some examples where CCW or CHL came in handy.

http://www.buckeyefirearms.org/ohio-chl-holders-acting-self-defense


Live Long and Prosper and Catch Fish, E...


----------



## 779 (Jan 6, 2015)

Sometimes the problem is not human. I had a very scary encounter with a pit bull in Dublin. The owner (obviously way over her head) could not control the dog and forced me to try to hold it off with my rod. It charged me two or three times. I would have killed it dead if I'd had a firearm with me. I literally had to hold the rod tip on its nose while the foolish owner tried to distract the dog. I'm sure the Dublin cops wouldn't be happy with gunfire under the 270 bridge, but a pit bull attack is no joke.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

IMO open carry is just asking for trouble. Although legal, I think you can google up many reasons why you would not want to. 
You will find the CCW class interesting and informative as well as some instructional range time. I would do it again in a second. And as already mentioned, the class time has been reduced.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

779 said:


> Sometimes the problem is not human. I had a very scary encounter with a pit bull in Dublin. The owner (obviously way over her head) could not control the dog and forced me to try to hold it off with my rod. It charged me two or three times. I would have killed it dead if I'd had a firearm with me. I literally had to hold the rod tip on its nose while the foolish owner tried to distract the dog. I'm sure the Dublin cops wouldn't be happy with gunfire under the 270 bridge, but a pit bull attack is no joke.


I wasn't thinking of dogs when I posted but I do keep them in mind when I'm out and about. How many times have police had to shoot dogs that have attacked? A bunch! I have yet to have an encounter with any but I've seen small packs of feral dogs in a few places I've been fishing. Usually they're not a threat but have been known to attack people. So if you see any just be cautious.

When I think of animal attacks I think bands of squirrels with weed whackers on the loose.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

murphy13 said:


> Most confrontations that I have personally experienced have come from ******** itching to escalate the situation. You don't pick fights with strangers who are 6'3" 195lbs unless you likely have an ace up your sleeve. I would also rather lose my fishing rod, kayak, car, tackle box than lose my life or take one.



That's exactly what I was thinking late last summer when I was forced out of a hole by a couple of a-holes who had waded up the creek right into me. When I protested their actions, as in, "Do you guys always do this? Fish right on top of people?" they became irate, cussing and screaming, and the bigger of the two trudged through the riffles right at me. I would have stood my ground and given them grief right back, but I was worried they might be carrying. Like you said, an ace up the sleeve. So instead, I made a hasty retreat up the hill and out of the gorge, and filed a police report (menacing). I hate to think what I might have done if I'd been carrying. Anyway, I think that we should be able to defend ourselves, at least verbally, in situations like this without fear of getting shot and possibly killed. It's starting to feel like the Wild West out there these days, which is kind of sad, IMO...


----------



## sd136405 (Jan 19, 2015)

EStrong said:


> I wasn't thinking of dogs when I posted but I do keep them in mind when I'm out and about. How many times have police had to shoot dogs that have attacked? A bunch! I have yet to have an encounter with any but I've seen small packs of feral dogs in a few places I've been fishing. Usually they're not a threat but have been known to attack people. So if you see any just be cautious.
> 
> When I think of animal attacks I think bands of squirrels with weed whackers on the loose.



I will second the feral dogs. I spend a lot of time in the middle of know where seohio. I have had more than one in counter with a dangerous dog. I do not carry but this is the biggest threat IMHO.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

My biggest disagreement that I have with the CCW program is that anyone who is of legal age can take the course and then carry a gun! I know several people who have permits, and believe me, others that know them also, think they should not be carrying a gun. Someone who has a really fly off the handle temper, or mild mental illness, that wouldn't show up on any background checks, and put a gun in their hands!... is a pretty scary thought!


----------



## pal21 (Mar 9, 2008)

This thread reminds me of a conversation I had in a doctors waiting room a few years back. This was around the time the politicians were debating the right to carry in bars and churches. One of the people waiting was a former army ranger and a member of Cleveland swat. The discussion came down to training. This guy's opinion was the ccw training was an absolute joke. As he put it "we spend 2000 hours a year training and we still make mistakes". 8 or 12 hours in a classroom or on the range may not be anywhere near what it should be. FYI, I'm a gun owner, I have suffered gunshot wounds, and I choose not to carry.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

polebender said:


> My biggest disagreement that I have with the CCW program is that anyone who is of legal age can take the course and then carry a gun! I know several people who have permits, and believe me, others that know them also, think they should not be carrying a gun. Someone who has a really fly off the handle temper, or mild mental illness, that wouldn't show up on any background checks, and put a gun in their hands!... is a pretty scary thought!





pal21 said:


> This thread reminds me of a conversation I had in a doctors waiting room a few years back. This was around the time the politicians were debating the right to carry in bars and churches. One of the people waiting was a former army ranger and a member of Cleveland swat. The discussion came down to training. This guy's opinion was the ccw training was an absolute joke. As he put it "we spend 2000 hours a year training and we still make mistakes". 8 or 12 hours in a classroom or on the range may not be anywhere near what it should be. FYI, I'm a gun owner, I have suffered gunshot wounds, and I choose not to carry.


Agreed! BUT!!! You can say the same thing about a driver's license. How many people do you know or see on a daily basis that have a driver's license but have no business behind the wheel of a car? It doesn't take much to pass the driver's test and driver's ed these days is an absolute joke. It comes down to who your instructor is. Sure, 8 or 12 hours of training isn't going to make average Joe a tactical marksmen; but a good instructor will make sure a newly licensed CCW license holder is comfortable with his/her gun and knows the laws concerning CCW and personal protection. I see a lot of "backroom" CCW training classes where the instructor is a joke. Sure the instructor is state certified but they have no real world knowledge to share and just teach out of a book so you can pass the test and they get paid.

I'd like to see state sponsored advanced training with LEOs that goes well beyond the basic CCW classes. A lot of people already train with private companies, I'd like to see something that could be reflected on your CCW license, perhaps lower renewal costs or longer times between renewals.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

I didn't read the whole thread to see if anyone mentioned this or not. After March you will be able to find legal 8 hour classes for a CHL. The hourly requirements were reduced with HB234 signed by the Governor in January.

Open carry is perfectly legal everywhere firearms are not prohibited. Life will be easier with the CHL however. None of that unloading and storage business when entering vehicles to be concerned about.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Regardless on how you choose to carry, please do your part in knowing the law (just for example, lots of talk in this thread alone on using a CCW weapon to dispatch a wild animal... did you know that is illegal?)

Go here http://ohioccwforums.org/ read and learn!

Good luck and stay safe!


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Noticed you are from Columbus, you should get permit city liberals are pain in
neck. And with crime in city areas you may need it. I don't have permit, don't
want one. I'm the biggest gun nut in 50 mi. but I live in rural SE Ohio. I always 
carry pistol while fishing or in woods. I do have hunting lincese too, so I don't
have any hassle with G-warden. I carry a good 22 good for anything that
aggravates me. I don't plan to fight off a combat team. Don't be pushed into
buying something that you will end up not carrying because of weight. If you 
don't have it with you it ain't doing you any good. Except for Drugstore Cowboys 
carrying gun is a pain.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

The day Ohio opened up for concealed carry was a sad day indeed. Way too many nuts out there to allow it. Now if we can just legalize marihoona in the state we'll be all set. Use some common sense and try to not aggravate the nuts, walk away, whatever but really... are you gonna shoot someone outside your home? When you pull that weapon things get very elevated in a hurry. That's our society today though. Welcome (back) to the wild west. I think it's sad.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I haven't read the whole thread but reading parts of it reminded me of the ccl class I took six years ago. There were a few ladies in the class that had no idea of how to load or unload the weapons they were using on the range test. Also there was an older gentleman beside me on range that when his weapon jammed he turned it right at me when he yelled for range master, the range master chewed him out but that was it, I would not go back on range till the old guy was clear. I also seen a few that had to use the book when taking the written test and the book was not to be used. This is just a few things I seen and when I discussed this with some others I was pretty much told that if you had the money you were going to pass. Now most in the class were ok but I know for a fact there were a couple that if faced with a dangerous situation, they probably would have the gun taken away from them and get used on them. It should not be that easy to get this license but everyone that I know that has the license tells me the same thing.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

EnonEye said:


> The day Ohio opened up for concealed carry was a sad day indeed. Way too many nuts out there to allow it. Now if we can just legalize marihoona in the state we'll be all set. Use some common sense and try to not aggravate the nuts, walk away, whatever but really... are you gonna shoot someone outside your home? When you pull that weapon things get very elevated in a hurry. That's our society today though. Welcome (back) to the wild west. I think it's sad.


And that's what everyone who opposed CCW said when it first became legal. Since CCW has become legal crime has gone DOWN in Ohio, not up. CCW is one of the main reasons. The only wild west shootouts in the streets these days come from gang bangers who tote illegal guns, who aren't legally allowed to own them anyway, either shooting at other gang bangers or preying on the innocent law abiding citizens like you and me.

One of the first things you learn when carrying with a CCW is to try and leave the situation if possible. Sometimes it is not possible and you have no choice. It's easy to play Monday morning quarterback and what ifs. If I found myself in the rarest of situations where I had to defend myself, reaching into my pocket or jacket and pulling out 4 fingers and a thumb is not going to get the job done.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Estrong.......LMAO!!! Kinda like British cops when they didn't carry guns...."Halt!!!!.......uhhhh or I'll say Halt again". LOL!!!!!


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

allbraid said:


> Estrong.......LMAO!!! Kinda like British cops when they didn't carry guns...."Halt!!!!.......uhhhh or I'll say Halt again". LOL!!!!!


Yeah, LOL... Just being real.

As I've said in another post or two here, lot's of good posts, opinions and information. We're all here first because we love to fish. Having a very "adult" discussion without involving politics and name calling is very nice. I'm glad I live in a country where we can have these discussions and make our own personal choices.

One of my favorite quotes:
"I do not agree with what you have to say, but I'll defend to the death your right to say it." Voltaire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

EStrong said:


> Yeah, LOL... Just being real.
> 
> As I've said in another post or two here, lot's of good posts, opinions and information. We're all here first because we love to fish. *Having a very "adult" discussion without involving politics and name calling is very nice.* I'm glad I live in a country where we can have these discussions and make our own personal choices.
> 
> ...





Drm50 said:


> *Noticed you are from Columbus, you should get permit city liberals are pain in
> neck.* And with crime in city areas you may need it. I don't have permit, don't
> want one. I'm the biggest gun nut in 50 mi. but I live in rural SE Ohio. I always
> carry pistol while fishing or in woods. I do have hunting lincese too, so I don't
> ...


Just sayin.


----------



## ralfff (Jun 17, 2007)

We've all seen someone waiving a firearm around. If you can't follow the #1 rule (Don't point a firearm at anyone or any thing) You shouldn't have one. If you see it say something! and back the person up who says something. Sometimes embarrassing someone is all it takes. If you know someone who shouldn't have a firearm say something inform the police, inform the family, friends. At the same time if you're responsible get your permit. It's difficult to carry a firearm, uncomfortable, and it hard to see a situation where even if you need to you could use it (Crowded store or just about city street) Every time there is a tragedy you have to think if there was just one armed person it would have been a different story. I had my home broken into stopped it with a shot gun. Didn't shoot I could have, probably would have been within my rights. Never seen anyone exit out a window that fast, guy knocked down a section of fence leaving the back yard. Point is If I ever need to use it I know I'll have it and hopefully one of you will be there to help. It's time for us all get responsible.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

First I recommend going CCW rather than open in around the city of Columbus. The big city is not a place to walk around down by the stream side without something more than your hands to protect ourselves. If you are young, strong and trained or experienced in self defence you may be able to protect yourself. Some day you will be old, not so strong and unable to run any distance because you cannot. Sometimes it is not only your valuables the thug wants it is more. More than one attacker can bring a pack mentality to a confrontation. If we believe for ourselves we can live or perish with the decision we make to not carry it is a personal decision. That changes when I have my wife, children or grandchildren along when I am responsible for their safety. Alone I can fish without a life vest, skydive without a parachute LOL or what ever I choose as long as I harm no other person. When I accept responsibility for others wellbeing I think about the results of my actions or not acting and the potential results. Deciding to not wear a life jacket could result in leaving someone in my boat that is not able to navigate the boat to shore. I would hate to have a family member watch me drown and be left to drift along because I fell overboard and hit my head. I wear a life vest fishing, I wear a safety belt when I hunt from a tree stand, I do it for safety and for my family. When I took my CCW training the phrase that we all heard from our instructor made an impression on every person there. "My burden my responsibility" I carry for my families safety and when I'm alone I carry for my safety so I will be there for my family. I carry because for me I will be responsible for my family and their wellbeing. IMHO


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

fishingisfun said:


> first i recommend going ccw rather than open in around the city of columbus. The big city is not a place to walk around down by the stream side without something more than your hands to protect ourselves. If you are young, strong and trained or experienced in self defence you may be able to protect yourself. Some day you will be old, not so strong and unable to run any distance because you cannot. Sometimes it is not only your valuables the thug wants it is more. More than one attacker can bring a pack mentality to a confrontation. If we believe for ourselves we can live or perish with the decision we make to not carry it is a personal decision. That changes when i have my wife, children or grandchildren along when i am responsible for their safety. Alone i can fish without a life vest, skydive without a parachute lol or what ever i choose as long as i harm no other person. When i accept responsibility for others wellbeing i think about the results of my actions or not acting and the potential results. Deciding to not wear a life jacket could result in leaving someone in my boat that is not able to navigate the boat to shore. I would hate to have a family member watch me drown and be left to drift along because i fell overboard and hit my head. I wear a life vest fishing, i wear a safety belt when i hunt from a tree stand, i do it for safety and for my family. When i took my ccw training the phrase that we all heard from our instructor made an impression on every person there. "my burden my responsibility" i carry for my families safety and when i'm alone i carry for my safety so i will be there for my family. I carry because for me i will be responsible for my family and their wellbeing. Imho


outstanding!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Conan learns some gun basics - mods delete this if it's too much of a hijack


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

Dogs would be the only animal Id worry about. You never know with people, though. But I sure wouldn't shoot somebody over a fishing spot or even my fishing tackle. If you pull a gun, you better be ready to use it.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

The 22 I carry while fishing is for dogs. I fish small streams in rural areas. A dog
is about the only thing that will bother you. I've spent a lot of time outdoors in
Ohio in a rural setting and have never been in situation with people that called
for gun. That being said at least a couple times the open carry gun prevented
that situation from coming up. I have had to deal with surly trespassers and a
few other shady characters. The gunslinger has never been born that can shoot
a striking snake! How many you going to encounter in Ohio. But with the crime
and dope around our cities I would have a permit. 25 yrs. ago when I was working construction in Cleveland I carried 357 in shoulder holster, never had
it out. But It made me feel better in some of those neighbor hoods. I didn't
have permit, I didn't care, better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6. But if
you pull gun you better be in the right. Either way your whole life is going to
change,and not for the good.


----------



## OHMC 1st VP (Apr 18, 2008)

After reading through this thread, I am compelled to weigh in. Comments first, then on to the original topic/questions.

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion on the matter. That is guaranteed by our constitution. Another thing guaranteed by that document is the right to keep and BEAR arms...which by definition means to carry or possess. Carry being the pertinent term here. It is not merely the right to own, hunt with, or use firearms at the range, but the right to carry on ones person at all times. There is nothing in the constitution about when or where an American can bear arms. There is nothing about what sort of state approved licensing or class is necessary in order to "allow" a law abiding citizen to bear arms, or "give permission" for someone to use the best tools available for preservation of their life.

Yes EnonEye, I too lament that day April 8th, 2004 when HB12 went into effect, but for different reasons....and in other ways I celebrate it. I lament the fact that we need approval from our rulers to exercise our constitutional rights in the state of Ohio. I lament the fact that a precedence has now been set that our state government has authority over my (our) 2nd Amendment rights. However, I celebrate the fact that our state legislature was able to work the way it is supposed to when the governors veto was overridden. Something that, sadly, cannot happen currently, as the system is once again broken.

The fact that there are those out there who should not have access to a firearm, is precisely why all of us who SHOULD, need to! An armed society, is a polite society. If it is understood by all, from an early age, that the law abiding _can_ and do go about armed in our society...the deterrent factor would finally take full affect. Then, those who chose to go about unarmed would enjoy an increased benefit from this liberty. 

Freedom, however, comes with a cost. The old adage "Freedom isn't Free" refers not only to those men and women who have sacrificed so much to preserve the ideals those documents our founding fathers drafted represent, but to the small sacrifice of security we *ALL* must endure to preserve this free society. What is an acceptable limitation to my freedom, in order to ensure security? Who has the authority to make these decision for us all?

Open carry is legal in the state of Ohio...but it took HB12 to reinforce it. The fact is, before CC was legal here, you were going to be arrested or at least detained at length for OC. I open carry almost every day, almost everywhere I go, depending on weather. I have never been arrested, or detained...I also do not live in Cbus...though I have OC'd there often. In fact, I have had many pleasant encounters due to open carrying.


Nick, If you are going to OC, get a quality firearm, a quality holster, some quality training, and get both competence and confidence with your firearm. A right not exercised, is a right lost. Just as importantly, be courteous to all, and conscientious of your surroundings. I am glad you decided to get your license! You will learn more than you think, I guarantee it, and you will find certain times it will be more convenient for you to conceal for various reasons  If you need a place to practice that is an "instructor rich" environment, come visit me at my range. Also, if you have any specific questions about OC or CC pm me, I'll gladly chat with you!

http://dillonsportsmancenter.com/


----------

